# heating source



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi gang,looking to start cv as heating eng/plumber,just wanted to know the most common fuel/system used in domestic and commercial properties so as i can prioritise my cv accordingly,i am qualified in gas/oil/solar/air source heat pumps both in domestic and commercial systems,thanks


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

philconnell said:


> hi gang,looking to start cv as heating eng/plumber,just wanted to know the most common fuel/system used in domestic and commercial properties so as i can prioritise my cv accordingly,i am qualified in gas/oil/solar/air source heat pumps both in domestic and commercial systems,thanks



Very little central heating over here. In priority

Heat pumps (Splits)

Wood burners

Under floor heating, electric or lpg (not much connected gas)

There are government grants for solar hot water and grid tied solar power is growing but no subsidies as in Europe.

We do of course have plumbing.


----------



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

philconnell said:


> hi gang,looking to start cv as heating eng/plumber,just wanted to know the most common fuel/system used in domestic and commercial properties so as i can prioritise my cv accordingly,i am qualified in gas/oil/solar/air source heat pumps both in domestic and commercial systems,thanks


We just arrived and there was a cold snap so we had to address heating. We asked around and the general consensus was heat pumps. The guy that installed ours was from South Africa. I can did up his email address if that would be useful to you. Nice fellow and he would be a good one to answer your questions.


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

*heatpumps*



Donna9159 said:


> We just arrived and there was a cold snap so we had to address heating. We asked around and the general consensus was heat pumps. The guy that installed ours was from South Africa. I can did up his email address if that would be useful to you. Nice fellow and he would be a good one to answer your questions.


thanks donna,that would be great,thankyou...


----------

